# What's the heaviest factory loaded hunting bullet you can get for a 223 rem.



## michael (May 21, 2010)

I'm using my 223 for coyotes now but I don't really care anything about saving the pelts so I thought if I could find a really good heavy bullet I might use it then try it on some small doe this winter. We get 3 a day where I live unless they change it this year. Any suggestions?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

77 gr.******


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Ditto catcap. I was doing some searching last night and saw that myself. You might make sure your rate of twist will stabilize a bullet that heavy too.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Where do you live ? Can we come over?


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

You would need a 1 in 8" or 1 in 7" twist to stablize a bullet that heavy. I woud recommend 60gr. nosler partion or barnes 62 gr. triple shock bullet for the rifle with the 1 in 9 twist you described on another thread.


----------



## michael (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys. My rifle has a 1:9 twist rate. It shoots 68gr bullets really well but thats the heaviest ones I've tried. I wasn't aware nosler made a partition for the .223 I will definitely pick up a box of those. Thats a great bullet. I've had some others recommend 64gr power points, but i wonder if they would stay together inside 100 yds. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Black Hills 68 grain hollow points work well on yotes , I like the hornady 55 grain balistic tip myself doesnt tear the hide up and drops them just fine.


----------

